# Burmese Python on Bondi Vet next episode.



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

As the title says, not much else I can say right now lol check it out n stuff.


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe from a zoo?


----------



## Jason (Apr 3, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Maybe from a zoo?



possibly but the zoo would have there own vet id imagen.... to be honest i cant handle that show, the guy would be one of the worst vets iv seen.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 3, 2009)

He is not bad eye candy though...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 3, 2009)

i seen that and i am going to watch it. correct me if i am wrong but if it was someones pet couldn't the vet cop a fine aswell for working on a animal that is illegal and being a vet should no this. however i think it would be from a zoo.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

Could it have been from a private collection of someone who has a liscence like a zoo's liscence? Like someone who puts them on display to the public? or uses them for media like tv/movie or advertising?

I don't know much about advanced liscences... I'm just guessing and hoping to learn from what people say...


----------



## boofyvid (Apr 3, 2009)

*umm*

ok i no it sounds weird but can anyone tell me what animals where on the 2-4-09 episode as i didn't get to see it



ta 

boofyvid​


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason said:


> possibly but the zoo would have there own vet id imagen.... to be honest i cant handle that show, the guy would be one of the worst vets iv seen.



I hate it, so fake!
But I'll watch and laugh for the fun of it anyway


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 3, 2009)

boofyvid said:


> ok i no it sounds weird but can anyone tell me what animals where on the 2-4-09 episode as i didn't get to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe check out their website,i think its ten.com.au/bondivet


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah it is then click on episodes its episode 9


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 3, 2009)

From what i've heard around the traps, most of the animals this guy gets on the show are not genuine walk ins, and are in reality brought in for the show by _real _vets from zoo's etc, and its all made for TV ratings. Lets face it, how many kangaroo's would the average vet in Bondi _really_ be presented with? Not many one would think, its not like he's "blue mountains vet".


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd believe ya mayhem, the first kangaroo was a tad odd but then another in short succesion.?.?.?... ITS BONDI!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

It's for all the middle aged women and the crushing teenagers to watch "oooh the handsome man is saving baby animals!", I personally think he looks like a pretty Ken doll, ok to look at I guess, but not something I'd go after...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 3, 2009)

I just made a HUGE generaliseation, I apologise to all the middle aged women and teenagers who are not like I discribed, I know there would be quite a few of you out there.


----------



## kandi (Apr 3, 2009)

lol he is not what i call eye candy he is to pretty i prefer my man more masucline and yes he does look like a ken doll and even barbie dumped him


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 3, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> i seen that and i am going to watch it. correct me if i am wrong but if it was someones pet couldn't the vet cop a fine aswell for working on a animal that is illegal and being a vet should no this. however i think it would be from a zoo.


 

I think I read somewhere that before the trade restrictions on import/export of native animals was introduced, there was an amnesty for keepers to declare any exotics they owned, which they were then allowed to keep with strict restrictions (no breeding, no selling or trade etc), so they could keep their animals till they died I guess. Can't remember where I read that, but I'm sure that was the jist of it.

Here's a couple of links for a 2004 amnesty to surrender exotics, so obviously there's still a few out there.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2004/03/28/1075556.htm
http://newsroom.nt.gov.au/2004/20040329_exotic_animal.shtml


----------



## pythoness (Apr 3, 2009)

He looks like MR Incredible from the kids animated movie 'the incredibles', or prince charming from shrek, or green arrow and so many other super heroes and cartoon characters, ie 'not quite real, Will be interesting to see the burm, should be a good reson to try to remember t watch it.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 4, 2009)

well i dont mind checking out his body in the surf ...especially after being married for 20 odd years ...I am at the stage now that I check out whats in my bed and then go to the fridge...unlike you younger single gals ,that check out the fridge and then go to bed ....


----------



## PhilK (Apr 4, 2009)

Vets work on animals regardless of whether they are legal or not... it's patient/doctor confidentiality so there's no dobbing in. Plus if we dobbed a customer in for having an illegal pet, he wouldn't bring it back - and then the animal will suffer. Not really fair is it?

PS everyone in my year thinks that Bondi vet bloke is a complete tosser/sellout - and I agree!


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 4, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else noticed, but the other guy holding the Burmese was in like a Cotton Karkee ( However Spelt) shirt..... So you can only assume its from a Zoo or Reptile park......

Gorgeous Snake though 

"well i dont mind checking out his body in the surf "..... Now I know why my missus watches it... he eh


----------



## Jessica_lee (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.throng.com.au/bondi-vet/s01e10

Says it was at the Australian reptile Park.


----------

